
Droneboarding is 2016's best new sport - edward
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/3/10905970/droneboarding-is-happening
======
11thEarlOfMar
In Chicago, we called it 'skeeching'. And you didn't need a drone. Just a
bumper on a passing car. Actually, you didn't need a snowboard, either.

